# Light upgrade for PowerMax 826 OE?



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2014)

New member here -- in the process of my first home purchase and looking to purchase a new PowerMax 826 OE in the next couple weeks. I was wondering if anybody could comment on installing a light kit on this model? I know the 826 OTE comes with a light standard, and I would assume the 826 OE would still have the same circuit, but wanted to know for sure. 

Came across the sticky by superedge88 and was thinking it'd be better to install a LED light on the 826 OE rather than pay the extra $100 for the OTE model and still be stuck with the halogen bulb.

Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

as far as I know all of the TORO'S run the halogen bulb in all of them. the led is a do it yourself thing. ALOHA to the forms.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> as far as I know all of the TORO'S run the halogen bulb in all of them. the led is a do it yourself thing. ALOHA to the forms.


Right, but does the connector for the wire harness (going to the light) exist on the OE model as well? I'd be fine installing a LED setup, just as long as I can easily tap into the circuitry. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

no the oe line does not have a light set up standard. does not even look like an option .


----------

